#ubuntu-directory 2007-05-29
<EtienneG> hey guys
<EtienneG> was Apache Directory server ever packaged for Ubuntu ?  Just wondering
#ubuntu-directory 2007-05-30
<Burgwork> EtienneG: afaik, no
<Burgwork> I have also never heard of it actually being deployed
<EtienneG> too bad
<Burgwork> why too bad?
<Burgwork> FDS is more mature
<EtienneG> no particular reason, the more the merrier I guess
<Burgwork> right
